
Fake news 2.0: personalized, optimized, and even harder to stop - raleighm
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610635/fake-news-20-personalized-optimized-and-even-harder-to-stop/
======
hndamien
The filter side AI, aided and abetted by human users, will effectively act as
a GAN for the attacking AI. The consequences of such a relationship will be
troubling to say the least. I guess we need to start building the immune
systems to outpace the resistance to it.

